# What do you think about when you hear the word "Christmas"?



## Lisathegreat! (Sep 18, 2010)

Christmas isn't too far away, it's my favorite holiday ever. Not because of presents, but the feeling.

Christmas movies/episodes, scarfs and mittens, Jesus's birthday (DON'T GET MAD AT ME FOR SAYING THAT D:<), that cold chill feeling you get before you walk outside, winter, Christmas trees, and a bunch more.

It feels cold in my house, like winter, making me think about Christmas


----------



## Entei Slider (Sep 18, 2010)

I think of 2 things
1.gaming cave
2.The idiots who think spelling it X-mas is taking christ out of christmas in a religious way >_>....


----------



## Leslie141 (Sep 18, 2010)

Snow, my birthday, wearing gloves!, and more


----------



## Lisathegreat! (Sep 18, 2010)

K.K.Slider said:
			
		

> I think of 2 things
> 1.gaming cave
> 2.The idiots who think spelling it X-mas is taking christ out of christmas in a religious way >_>....


Oh, how jolly!


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 18, 2010)

i dont celebrate christmas


----------



## ohdangitsgabby (Sep 18, 2010)

Hot chocolate, Jesus, kindness, presents, singing, happiness, snow, santa, movies, family bonding, neighborhoods lit up with beautiful lights.

Only two times of the year that I love.. summer and Christmas time <3


----------



## Colour Bandit (Sep 18, 2010)

PurpleHeart said:
			
		

> i dont celebrate christmas


:O Why? I really want to know...I wouldn't be able to live without Christmas!

When someone says Christmas I always start singing Jingle Bells!


----------



## victoria2 (Sep 18, 2010)

My birthday, Candy, this is the only day my sister and I wear different outfits, And I love all the lights!!


----------



## Entei Slider (Sep 18, 2010)

PurpleHeart said:
			
		

> i dont celebrate christmas


Then why post >_>...

And you don't have to celebrate christmas to think about it. Honestly if you hear christmas and the first thing that comes to your mind is "i dont celebrate christmas" I feel sorry...not because you cant celebrate christmas but because thats the first thing you think of.


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 18, 2010)

TheDoctor said:
			
		

> PurpleHeart said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


because of my religion


----------



## kalinn (Sep 18, 2010)

It's always cold in my house! 
But I love Christmas  I love going to the mall and seeing everything all decorated. 
Just around Christmas time you get that certain joy feeling. lol


----------



## [Nook] (Sep 18, 2010)

All the non-religious parts.


----------



## Colour Bandit (Sep 18, 2010)

PurpleHeart said:
			
		

> TheDoctor said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I celebrate Christmas and I'm not part of any religion, but hey you're allowed to believe in what you want.


----------



## Niya (Sep 18, 2010)

Family, food, warm feelings, and presents.


----------



## David (Sep 18, 2010)

The colour green... :|


----------



## Pear (Sep 18, 2010)

TheDoctor said:
			
		

> PurpleHeart said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Same.
I think of that around-Christmas feeling, snow, and presents.


----------



## Princess (Sep 18, 2010)

The feeling, hearing jingles everywhere you go, seeing everything decorated. 
 and mai berfday hurr i'm so selfish.


----------



## Josh (Sep 18, 2010)

My jumper, Fire place on watching classical Christmas movies and of course listening to Christmas music


----------



## Conor (Sep 18, 2010)

Christmas music, films, Winter and food


----------



## faithe31 (Sep 18, 2010)

I think of holiday parties, Christmas Music, Seasonal Food/Dishes, Spiced/Spiked Cider and having a great time with family & friends!


----------



## The Sign Painter (Sep 18, 2010)

I think of cookies, and our gigantic tree.

And Christmas Break.<3


----------



## Leslie141 (Sep 18, 2010)

victoria2 said:
			
		

> My birthday, Candy, *this is the only day my sister and I wear different outfits*, And I love all the lights!!


your right! I didnt think about that.


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 18, 2010)

David said:
			
		

> The colour green... :|


*color


----------



## OJ. (Sep 18, 2010)

1. Fog (I'm from Fresno, k?)
2. No school!


----------



## Conor (Sep 18, 2010)

Jack Meoff said:
			
		

> David said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Its spelled colour in different countries.


----------



## Jeremy (Sep 18, 2010)

I think of the holiday celebrated on December 25th.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Sep 18, 2010)

I think of the idiots family members I get to see again.


----------



## kalinn (Sep 18, 2010)

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>This</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;"><object type='application/x-shockwave-flash' width="250" height="250" data='http://www.youtube.com/v/rBZTe_WQLvU'>
					<param name='AllowScriptAccess' value='never' />
					<param name='wmode' value='transparent' />
					<param name='movie' value='http://www.youtube.com/v/rBZTe_WQLvU' /><param name='play' value='true' />
					<param name='loop' value='true' /><param name='quality' value='high' /></object>
And when Spongebob says: "Tell me more about this CHRRIIISTTTMMASSSSS" XD</div>


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 18, 2010)

A really, REALLY boring day when you eat nasty food and your family won't leave you alone.


----------



## tangy1 (Sep 18, 2010)

Jack Meoff said:
			
		

> A really, REALLY boring day when you eat nasty food and your family won't leave you alone.


Seriosly, I bet just about everyone disagrees with you.
The food is delicious! Especially with Martinellis and sparkling cider! 
I love the feeling when you're putting stuff on the Christmas tree. =D
Every Christmas, my family drives around and looks at Christmas lights with Christmas music in the car.  :gyroiddance:  :gyroidsideways:   
Wow, typing that made me really excited.


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 18, 2010)

tangy1 said:
			
		

> Jack Meoff said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well good golly, that sounds like a swell time!


----------



## Ricano (Sep 18, 2010)

kalinn said:
			
		

> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>This</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;"><object type='application/x-shockwave-flash' width="250" height="250" data='http://www.youtube.com/v/rBZTe_WQLvU'>
> <param name='AllowScriptAccess' value='never' />
> <param name='wmode' value='transparent' />
> <param name='movie' value='http://www.youtube.com/v/rBZTe_WQLvU' /><param name='play' value='true' />
> ...


dadadadadadadadada.

I think of evergreen trees, family, music, and food. 8D


----------



## Lisathegreat! (Sep 18, 2010)

lolanothertrolljack. 

I think this year our family's going to have a Christmas dinner. We've never done that ;o

So many lucky ducks getting presents, I don't even get birthday presents >

Right when I posted Jack was a troll, he got banned. ;D


----------



## Bacon Boy (Sep 18, 2010)

Tom said:
			
		

> I think of the idiots family members I get to see again.


Same here. 

I think of church, Jesus' Birthday (which is actually sometime in the summer), Nativity Story (movie), the live-action How the Grinch Stole Christmas, hopes of snow (we were lucky this year when Dallas got snow; best snow week ever), putting the Christmas Tree up and decorating it, missing school, hot chocolate with marshmallows and whipped cream.


----------



## Cottonball (Sep 18, 2010)

Holly, the crunch of snow, brightness of snow, The tree, The way my cats attack my Christmas tree and make it fall over, and the best of all.. The mini christmas town we set up in the living room.


----------



## David (Sep 18, 2010)

some more: 
food
ultimate laziness
trees
presents
more food
family get togethers
vanessa hudgens
xbox live renewal time
snow
christmas lights


----------



## OJ. (Sep 18, 2010)

Three words.

CHRISTMAS. TREE. LANE.


----------



## Cottonball (Sep 18, 2010)

David said:
			
		

> some more:
> food
> ultimate laziness
> trees
> ...


Why?


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 18, 2010)

A lolChristian holiday


----------



## David (Sep 18, 2010)

Peekab00m said:
			
		

> David said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


she did winter wonderland a few years ago and they played it on the radio a bunch. lol now when i think of christmas music i think of her singing that song. lol


----------



## Bacon Boy (Sep 18, 2010)

That Bell Tree Troll said:
			
		

> A lolChristian holiday


lolfailtroll


----------



## Cottonball (Sep 18, 2010)

David said:
			
		

> Peekab00m said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh then in that case.

The Maine. they sing two christmas songs.


----------



## Ron Ronaldo (Sep 18, 2010)

Snow, Christmas Shopping, seeing family, and cinnamon buns. =D


----------



## NikoKing (Sep 18, 2010)

Films, Presents, and just the overall feeling.


----------



## Ron Swanson (Sep 19, 2010)

Food, God and family.


----------



## Khocol4te (Sep 19, 2010)

Snow (Even though I haven't lived in a place that's snowed since about 1st grade), Jesus, and Christmas Tree.


----------



## D1llon (Sep 19, 2010)

Snow, winter nights, gift giving, Christmas songs, the overall feeling


----------



## Shiny Star (Sep 20, 2010)

I love Christmas! Its awesome! Less than 100 days to go! ;3


----------



## Elliot (Sep 20, 2010)

I love Christmas, It gives me a good feeling, warm and cozy feeling. :]


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Sep 20, 2010)

Snow
Jesus
Santa
Gifts/giving


----------



## Mr. L (Sep 20, 2010)

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





</div>and<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>


----------



## YouPieToo? (Sep 21, 2010)

Money Snow Coldness which i love!


----------

